# Infloor heat



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

We got the upper level done on new 11000 sq ft home.
We are doing the plumbing also, 7 bath


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

More


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

tim666 said:


> We got the upper level done on new 11000 sq ft home. We are doing the plumbing also, 7 bath


Is it a skim coat of concrete? What's the flooring?


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> Is it a skim coat of concrete? What's the flooring?


1 1/2" overpour upstairs
3 1/2" in the basement
Flooring, I am not sure yet


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

I see someone else that is all OCD about their fasteners


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Very clean work Tm!

I am still perplexed by radiant tubes imbedded in concrete yet our potable stubs through the slab must be protected from the mud. :blink:


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you, it was a team effort.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I miss doing those jobs looks real neat. Whats with the 666 in your username are you devil worshipper??


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Very clean work Tm! I am still perplexed by radiant tubes imbedded in concrete yet our potable stubs through the slab must be protected from the mud. :blink:


Yea I agree it's only a matter of time before you have a leak.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

vinpadalino said:


> I miss doing those jobs looks real neat. Whats with the 666 in your username are you devil worshipper??


Nope, older iron maiden fan


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

tim666 said:


> Nope, older iron maiden fan


THE number of the beast

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Any particular reason for using astro clips over staples? We have an air powered stapler, saves big time and money. We generally put remote headers above overpours too, hide them in a closet with an access panel. Makes the air bleed out a little better and shortens up the loops


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

mrjasontgreek said:


> Any particular reason for using astro clips over staples? We have an air powered stapler, saves big time and money. We generally put remote headers above overpours too, hide them in a closet with an access panel. Makes the air bleed out a little better and shortens up the loops


We never really liked the idea of the metal staples, there is 3 remote headers for the upper level, with the supplies and returns ran in the joist bay. We are starting the lower level this morning.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

tim666 said:


> We never really liked the idea of the metal staples...


True enough, I have seen entire loops ruined by someone being in a bit of a hurry, only takes a split second and the pipe is toast.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

A few more
25 loops, approximately 6300 ft of pipe, 4300 plastic zip ties and 3 remote manifolds


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

One of the side effects of pulling zip ties for 2 1/2 days


----------



## moz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ouch!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

tim666 said:


> One of the side effects of pulling zip ties for 2 1/2 days


There's the blood, now you just need the sweat and tears. Lol. Good work man!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

So is radiant heating under mechanical or plumbing? I would assume mechanical?


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Will said:


> So is radiant heating under mechanical or plumbing? I would assume mechanical?


I work for a plumbing and heating (hydronic) company, so we do both
We don't touch the oil or gas as no one in the company is licensed for either
We were actually only subbed out for the rough in part, I think the guys actually doing the boiler on this one are more of a mechanical company ( refrigeration, hrv, heat pumps, gas, etc.)


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

tim666 said:


> I work for a plumbing and heating (hydronic) company, so we do both
> We don't touch the oil or gas as no one in the company is licensed for either
> We were actually only subbed out for the rough in part, I think the guys actually doing the boiler on this one are more of a mechanical company ( refrigeration, hrv, heat pumps, gas, etc.)


Nice job... I do it all...


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

tim666 said:


> One of the side effects of pulling zip ties for 2 1/2 days


You known they do make pliers. Or gloves for that matter. 

Nice job


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Pliers would take longer, gloves would have worked, I thought my hands were like leather anyways but I guess I found a weak spot. The next time I have to do a job that big I bet that part of my finger will be tougher though


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

True.... You know I did the plier thing, b/c of exactly what happened to you. After a few hours it was like Edward plier hands..... Worked great


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

We got to start rough in, nearing the end


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

sorry i have no opinion on this i live in florida


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Crap


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Oh no! *******s! What happened?


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

mrjasontgreek said:


> Oh no! *******s! What happened?


We knew there was a dumbwaiter, stayed out of under cabinets, but I guess the dumbwaiter is about 6" bigger than the cabinets


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Aw that's horrible. The job looked awesome, there was a lot of attention put into it. Odd that they wouldn't put foam in for the dumb waiter instead of cutting the concrete after. Most Contractors around here are terrified to touch a floor with lines in it, especially an overpour


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

They never really had an answer about how big it was. I try to stay optimistic, at least it was up stairs, smashed a little more concrete, dropped through the floor and reconnected


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

You did all you could. Ask for the information, and do the best you can with what you're given.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

tim666 said:


> More


Is this slab on grade? We do under floor with heat shields. They are stapled to underside of the sub floor.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Dpeckplb said:


> Is this slab on grade? We do under floor with heat shields. They are stapled to underside of the sub floor.


Lower level was, upper level has 1 1/2" over pour.
The last big heat job we worked on was aluminum tracks from Uponor that we screwed to the underside of the subfloor, I would rather not do that again, 500 panels with 10 screws per panel made for a sore neck, at the end of the job it was nice to just look at the floor again


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

tim666 said:


> Lower level was, upper level has 1 1/2" over pour.
> The last big heat job we worked on was aluminum tracks from Uponor that we screwed to the underside of the subfloor, I would rather not do that again, 500 panels with 10 screws per panel made for a sore neck, at the end of the job it was nice to just look at the floor again


I hear ya there. Those are the things. We used 5/16 staples. I put 7 in each side. They held tight. We Just used this new product today for under slab heat. It replaces using 2" foam and zip tying the pipe to steel mesh. I looks like sheets of Lego with 2" bubbles on the top that the Pipe snaps into. I wasn't too sure about it at first but it seems to hold the pipe down really well and was way quicker.


----------

